# Joey stopped playing DVR recordings



## ferris209 (Apr 3, 2007)

Howdy
My Joey and Hopper setup had been working great since installation a few after release. Just the last couple of days though the Joey in my bedroom stopped wanting to play the DVR recordings from my Hopper. I select a recording and click "start over" and nothing happens. I have tried unplugging both the Hopper and Joey then plugging them back in after a few minutes, still no luck. It just started this past Sunday, prior to that I was able to play recordings with no problem. Anyone having similar issues? Any suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you have another Joey to test?

Can you play those recordings back from the Hopper?


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

I got the updates last night, 213/265 and my Joey will not play back Hopper recordings either! So much for this update!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ferris209 said:


> Howdy
> My Joey and Hopper setup had been working great since installation a few after release. Just the last couple of days though the Joey in my bedroom stopped wanting to play the DVR recordings from my Hopper. I select a recording and click "start over" and nothing happens. I have tried unplugging both the Hopper and Joey then plugging them back in after a few minutes, still no luck. It just started this past Sunday, prior to that I was able to play recordings with no problem. Anyone having similar issues? Any suggestions?


Check what FW version on it ? Press Menu twice for that


----------



## ferris209 (Apr 3, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Do you have another Joey to test?
> 
> Can you play those recordings back from the Hopper?


Unfortunately, I do not have another Joey to test. They play perfectly from the Hopper.



P Smith said:


> Check what FW version on it ? Press Menu twice for that


It says it is Firmware S265.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

There was an issue with the Joey updating to the S2.65 software version but the Hopper, the Joey is linked to, still has the older version S2.12. Once it updates to the S2.13, the playback on DVR recordings will resume. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



ferris209 said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have another Joey to test. They play perfectly from the Hopper.
> 
> It says it is Firmware S265.


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> There was an issue with the Joey updating to the S2.65 software version but the Hopper, the Joey is linked to, still has the older version S2.12. Once it updates to the S2.13, the playback on DVR recordings will resume. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


i have had the same problem. when is this update going to happen?

dish tec support didn't say anything about this issue when i called them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

husker61 said:


> i have had the same problem. when is this update going to happen?
> 
> dish tec support didn't say anything about this issue when i called them.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3045159&postcount=62


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

when and how are they updated? we didn't have power last night and most of today.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to reboot it - RBR or power cord jinxing; turn it off by remote after reboot and wait, watch your TV screen for the process ...


----------



## husker61 (Jun 30, 2012)

P Smith said:


> try to reboot it - RBR or power cord jinxing; turn it off by remote after reboot and wait, watch your TV screen for the process ...


thanks. everything is working this morning, i guess i did the right thing.

it would be great if dish would keep customers informed about things like this. this isn't the first time they have changed things and didn't feel they should inform their customers. i'm glad i found this forum to get real answers!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They don't want give us the information ...

That's why the forum exist - any user could drop a post what's going on with his equipment and anyone cold pickup the facts and discuss own ideas, etc.


----------

